# Oberon Hummingbird?



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

HI people
I think there was a thread a few weeks ago where people were disappointed that the hummingbird cover wasn't available anymore? Is that the one?

If so, I was interested in this current thread on Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/tag/kindle/forum/ref=cm_cd_tfp_ef_np?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx1D7SY3BVSESG&cdPage=1&cdThread=Tx32JK55ZXE73BO&displayType=tagsDetail#CustomerDiscussionsNew

scroll down about half the page to this conversation:

 Debbie says "I just recently got an Oberon cover with Hummingbirds in Sky Blue. It has the corner straps and is absolutely the most beautiful, sturdy cover. Prior to that I was using an M-Edge Go cover. It's a good cover and I kept it but the Oberon sure protects much better.

If you hover your mouse over my name you can see a picture of it from my profile. I am going to try to get a better picture to get rid of the flash glare.

Carolyn says:
Oooh Debbie, you are going to get into trouble for mentioning THAT kindle cover! everyone wants it but they wont make it anymore.

Debbie says:
Carolyn - they will make it. But you have to call them to get it. I just ordered mine on 1/19 and have only had it for about 2 weeks. They used to make it in red but were having problems with the dye and had to take it off the page as a choice. They are working on alternatives. But I was able to get mine in Sky Blue or they said Iris Purple.


----------



## TogTogTogTog (Feb 4, 2010)

Reference:


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Hey TTTT, a few months ago I posted the website of a guy in the Adelaide Hills who has oberon products.  Might just do a search.

Here is his website: jasesbooks.com.au/ccart

Last time I looked it was a little, um complicated.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Once again Pushka, I'm with you here, as I have posted about this exact same thing a bit earlier on another Oberon thread here. I saw that same Amazon Kindle discussion, and today the same Debbie wrote:

Debbie says:
I just called them and asked. I told them I was interested in the Hummingbird Kindle cover and would it be possible to get one. I was never told anything but yes and told the choice of colors I could choose from.

Truth be told I was a bit miffed as I took it that she called them today, but maybe she was making reference to 19 January?


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

This is upsetting since I emailed them in mid January (after already buying 4 other items from them!) and was told that there were NO designs and NO colors being offered in this design.  Since then, I found a site you could order journal covers from Oberon and it still included the large journal in red of the hummingbird design.  I ordered it...just to see what would happen.  The site told me it would be made to order and it would take a few weeks.  It did take a few weeks.  Have not received it yet but have gotten notification that it has been shipped. WHY is it and HOW IS THE DECISION MADE to make things (that are supposedly no longer available) for some people and not for others  I don't get it!  I still would like the hummingbird pattern as a cover for my K2, will use the large journal with the Amazon case if I have to, but will miss the ability to turn the front around to the back.  This stinks!!!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

TogTogTogTog said:


> Reference:


nice design


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

eldereno said:


> WHY is it and HOW IS THE DECISION MADE to make things (that are supposedly no longer available) for some people and not for others I don't get it!


Well, that is a very good question.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

This has been the case with Oberon since the beginning.  No consistent communication or policies on what will and won't be made.  They'll bend the rules for some people and not for others, and then seem indifferent when people get upset about being told no after someone else has been told yes.

It was being told no on a specific design while others were told yes that led me to reexamine my first Oberon cover purchase--which I ultimately got rid of--and to not follow it up with a second or third, which up until that point I had been considering.  Obviously nothing's changed behavior-wise for them in spite of the very lengthy dialogue that occurred at that point with several unhappy customers. Between this thread and the sky blue fiasco that's also currently going on, I don't in the least regret not being on the Oberon bandwagon any longer.

Every company has the right to set their own policies, and I respect that.  Companies who want happy customers will keep those policies consistent.  I may not like the fact that Noreve won't eliminate the travel wallet from their models, but at least I know that every single person who has asked has received the same response.


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

I received my Oberon Large Journal (RED) in the hummingbird design today.  I had requested Oberon to make this for me in early Jan. and was told they were unable.  I found a site that had Oberon products and ordered it through them soon after.  Was told that it would be made to order and did take 3 weeks or so to have it shipped.  BUT it WAS made and shipped!  Just so everyone knows, it IS beautiful and I am very happy to have it!!!!  Still don't understand why it can be made for some and not others.


----------



## kindlek (Nov 12, 2008)

eldereno...just curious if your journal has the bumps in the black background like the purple one does?


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

kindlek said:


> eldereno...just curious if your journal has the bumps in the black background like the purple one does?


No.....it does not have the bumps, but not totally smooth.


----------



## OwlEyez (Dec 30, 2009)

Wonder if the differences in coloring are a reflection of the whole process.  Kind of like dye lots in fabric. 
Same dye would produce different color if the base fabric/thread is not the same.  Maybe from one hide to the next the dye doesn't take the same.

I don't know how the process works.  My sister had a color problem with her wedding dress - ivory in the sample was nothing like what her order came in "ivory".  She was told it was a different dye lot. 
Just a thought. 
Cheri
(0,0)


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

If the decision is based solely on who answers the phone, perhaps you need to just keep calling back until you get the answer you want.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

skyblue said:


> If the decision is based solely on who answers the phone, perhaps you need to just keep calling back until you get the answer you want.


I love this! ha ha ha! I'm gonna try it some day. I really do like my Oberon. Maybe they just tool them at different times or something, so when tooling something else they say the other isn't available? Who knows. I've ordered about 4 things from them. Beautiful stuff.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I had Don on the phone today... I was seriously tempted to ask him...


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

You should have!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I was too concerned about taking cate of my Butterfly cover that seems to have migrated to New Jersey...


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I  have also had problems asking for things other customers have had made as special orders.  All I got was nastiness if I asked Becca for the same items.  Don seems to be trying a little harder to please, if you are lucky enough to get to talk to him.  

After seeing the order sheet showing the wholesale prices, I wonder why Oberon Customer Service doesn't treat our (Kindle Board orders) personal Oberon orders better than they presently do.  They make double the money on our direct orders instead of accepting the wholesale price.


----------



## Jases Books (Jul 12, 2010)

Pushka said:


> Hey TTTT, a few months ago I posted the website of a guy in the Adelaide Hills who has oberon products. Might just do a search.
> 
> Here is his website: http://www.jasesbooks.com.au/ccart/
> 
> Last time I looked it was a little, um complicated.


Jase here from Jase's Books. Just a quick note to say that the Oberon Hummingbird design is available again for small and large journals and that the red is very rich with a very dark emboss. Jase's Books Online Store has been simplified and local Australian prices should compare favourably with purchases direct from Oberon - and you can always talk to me.

Start here: http://www.jasesbooks.com.au/ccart/oberon/cat_82.html
or here: http://www.jasesbooks.com.au/ccart/hummingbird/prod_727.html


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

We pulled the old hummingbird. We are not making it which is why we created the new one. If Someone  has it for sale it's inventory they had before we pulled it.

We do wholesale in large orders and in bulk. It is more than feasible that someone had it in stock.



The old design was a problem due to the black dyes. The design you see on the site is what we sell now.

From time to time designs are pulled because of inconsistent covers. 

Becca does call these shots along with her brother, Brendan because they own the company. When items are returned or wasted its a huge cost. 

We love our customers and want you to be happy with the products. Which means sometimes changes  have to be made.

One last note, wholesale orders are much larger. This is with any business. If someone is ordering 50 journals they of course are going to get a break.. However you pay retail in the store. We do not make  double on sales and do everything we can to keep costs done and quality up.

Every store you go into purchases wholesale because buying in bulk is cheaper. We have been in business 38 years by being consistent and making loyal customers happy.

Your business is appreciated which is why we worked so hard to design a new hummingbird that we hoped you would love and we could keep the quality up to the level you associate with our products.

I hope this clears up some misconceptions and again thank you for being such loyal customers. 



Thanks


----------

